# Mit PHP Anzahl der Dateien in einem Ordner zählen



## Maximilius (7. Juni 2005)

Moin,

kann PHP auch "zählen" wieviele Dateien in einem Ordner drin sind ? 

Wenn ja, wie geht das ? Habe im PHP manual keine funktion dafür gefunden  


danke sehr


----------



## Comenius (7. Juni 2005)

Hi, *gähn*

 So wie ich diesen Thread hier verstanden habe, müsstest du da bloss noch irgendwie die Endungen ändern:
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials205941.html&goto=nextnewest



 Schau mal ob du klar kommst. 

 Gruss
 Commi


----------



## Meccan (7. Juni 2005)

Habs mal geschrieben...



```
<?
  
  $dirpic = "DEINORDNER/";
  $handle = opendir($dirpic);
  
  while ($filepic = readdir($handle)) 
  {
  
  if($filepic != "." AND $filepic != "..") 
  		{
  	
  			
  		$i++;
  					
  		}
  }
  closedir($handle); 
  
  
  echo $i;
  ?>
```
 
  Also dies Funktion mach folgendes

  Sie öffnet des ausgewählten Ordner und geht dann alle dateien durch und
  bei jeden Datei durchlauf also bei jeder Datei die diese Funktion im Ordner findet
  wird das $i um 1 erhöht und am ende eben ausgegeben

  Ich hoffe es hilft dir 


  MFG CArl


----------



## Jörg Rißmann (7. Juni 2005)

Wenn es sich um PHP Version 5 handelt, funktioniert auch das:

```
<?php
$files = scandir('pfad/zum/verzeichnis');
$files_count = count($files)-2; // Minus zwei wegen "." und ".."
?>
```


----------

